# EOS utility for remote shooting - anyone getting good at it.



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Perhaps this only pertains 6D and 70D users but I'd like to see some discussion on using EOS remote. There is considerable potential especially for shooting birds or animals that don't like a human nearby. From my digging the documentation seems minimal and I'm learning by trial and error. 

I have the app on my desktop computer and today installed it on an android phone. They seem fairly different with the phone having fewer features - it seems to me.

So, I'd love to hear advice and hints on using it.

Today, shot from my desktop about 25 feet from the camera which was on the deck about 6 feet from the Downy. -20 C or -4 F made this pretty appealing today!

Jack


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 20, 2014)

Jack,

I've played with it a bit. You are right in that the desktop app is different. In essence the desktop app is simply a replacement for the USB teather for the EOS utility whereas the app is less functional and somewhat crippled by being only for tiny screens on smartphones.

I was very excited when the sample shots for the EOS remote showed support for the 7D and disappointed when the actual released and subsequent upgrades did not support the 7D with the WFT (especially after buying the WFT  )

I do also have a 6D and have tried out the EOS Remote but the killer use AFAIK would be to be able to wirelessly tether an iPad in the field using the FULL resolution of the Retina display for checking critical focus for Macro. I'm getting older and need glasses now, the knees don't work as well so I'm a lot slower bending down to peer through an angle finder when I've got the legs splayed out on the tripod and am shooting flowers or other things close to the ground.

I did use the EOS Remote App the other day to take a couple of photos of a Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 10 to post on the EOS M forum here but that was mainly to play and as I use the iPad for random surfing a lot so being able to shoot the images using a 17-40 on the 6D mounted on a gorilla pod and then import them as JPEGs and crop them on the iPad was convenient.

The downside of the WFT and the WiFi enabled 6D is getting different profiles setup for ad-hoc (device to device) and infrastructure (device to access opine or wifi router) connections. The interface is a little clumsy and and must be confusing for people who don't work with these kind of things all the time.

I do a lot of event and I have thought about locking down a body somewhere with a wide angle set to the whole stage or portion of interest then have an assistant take shots. The issue, like you have mentioned, is the App is still immature and this shows in it being awkward and clumsy to use. Also I would hate to have to give up my 6D for this as then I'd be stuck with the much worse high ISO performance of the 7D or using my 1Ds Mk II which while has even worse high ISO compared to the 7D has that authoritative shutter snap that really annoys soloists when you get in tight to the stage. So locking down the 7D and using the pairing to the EOS Utility on a laptop would probably be better ( or just using an intervalometer).

I did think about using the remote app the other night when the lunar eclipse occurred. It was cold here and I thought it would be a good way of keeping an eye on things and picking shots off but I don't have a tracking rig and even with a grip with two fresh batteries I could see three hours of live view draining the batteries and necessitating changing them out which could affect focus and framing. It was moot point though as it was overcast and there was noting to see.

I have used the 6D wireless for copy work and I like that but again it's paired to the EOS Utility rather than the EOS App. My longest USB cable is 8' and sometimes I need more length depending on what I'm set up for. Using the WFT on the 7D I usually use the Ethernet port for tethering as I have lots of long cables and I'd rather be wired than wireless especially when I have lots of copying to do.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2014)

gordonbb, thanks for your thoughts. 

This obviously isn't a thread that gets much attention. I guess in due course as more cameras have WiFi, that'll change. It was WiFi along with price that swayed me to the 6D from the 5D3, which I could have afforded. I really like the idea of remote shooting for wildlife but the problems you mention are a royal pain. Not to mention that I'm not a computer geek (although fairly literate).

A friend was assisting me with Wifi issues and he downloaded an App that gave pretty much full functionality, I think it was $10, and for his tablet. Since then I haven't even tried my 6D WiFi. It's a pain I subconsciously seem to be avoiding. And it does kill batteries pretty fast. Maybe an external tethered battery would be feasible??

I now have a tracker but I previously tried shooting the moon using WiFi and 600mm (cold out) and I was running outside every few minutes, kind of surprised me. Unfortunately, the recent eclipse was semi-cloudy here, also.

Jack


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 24, 2014)

This Article on the Canon Europe CPN site shows how a sports photojournalist is using the WiFi. In this case he is not remote shooting, rather using the wifi for uploading pre and post game photos to Social Media.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 24, 2014)

Not quite on the exact topic, but now that I have a 1D X, I'm planning to get a long Ethernet cable (100+ feet) and set up my camera near some alligators or other shy/dangerous critters with my 16-35 for a different kind of shot. I realize that it's different than using WiFi, but the same general techniques apply in terms of remote shooting. 

Jack, that's a cool shot, and all the more reason I need to give this a try. How responsive is it from a desktop - i.e. AF/shutter delay?


----------



## tolusina (Apr 24, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Apr 24, 2014)

Depending on whether or not your needs permit it, I would say try out the Camranger. For use with mobile devices, the UI is significantly more feature rich and refined than using the EOS Remote with native wifi to say the least.

For the users that have concerns about battery consumption on the camera itself, the Camranger has it's own battery. 

The only disadvantage is that you have to find a way to mount it that works for your needs. I have mine mounted on the hotshoe which may or may not work for some of you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been using the EOS utility for many years to shoot remotely. I also use DSLR Remote by Breeze.

Its great. The issue is focus speed. While you can use the conventional phase detect, I prefer contrast detect because its silent, no mirror clacking up and down.

I'm looking forward to FF with the next generation of dual pixel technology for fast focus using live view.


----------



## wsheldon (Apr 24, 2014)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Depending on whether or not your needs permit it, I would say try out the Camranger. For use with mobile devices, the UI is significantly more feature rich and refined than using the EOS Remote with native wifi to say the least.
> 
> For the users that have concerns about battery consumption on the camera itself, the Camranger has it's own battery.
> 
> The only disadvantage is that you have to find a way to mount it that works for your needs. I have mine mounted on the hotshoe which may or may not work for some of you.



I'd second that. I was just at a nature photography convention and one of the co-developers of the Camranger was there demoing the product. It was very slick, and used the full resolution of the iPad. Far more feature-packed than even the EOS Utility on a laptop, and as already mentioned has its own battery. Plus it will work across brands and models of cameras. Well worth the $300 if you need that functionality.

I have successfully used both the EOS utility and iPhone App with my 6D over WiFi, but I agree the WiFi is a little fickle and the App is immature. The lack of retina support is a real killer for critical work, too.

One more thing - this device was developed by a young couple, who are both engineers and avid outdoor photographers. Really nice story of home-grown entrepreneurs, and they really like interacting with clients. With all do respect to the innovators in the east, it's nice to support some young talent here in the states.


----------



## emag (Apr 24, 2014)

I use DSLR Controller frequently (>50% of shooting) with my 6D and an Acer A500 tablet, couldn't be more pleased with it. I find it works quite a bit slower with my phone, tho. I also use it tethered with a 40D and 60D. I was using it tethered for some time prior to getting the 6D, so I've stayed with it. DSLR Controller was the main reason I bought a tablet. I realize I'm sounding perilously close to being a shill, but I really do like the app.


----------



## Kirek (Apr 24, 2014)

No doubt, get a Camranger! It works great! On the mounting issue,I hang mine from my tripod, no issues. 

Not only do you get remote control, but it also makes macro easier, and time lapse too!


----------



## brad goda (Apr 29, 2014)

it works 
but Capture Pro One 7 is better...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for this Brad. A quick review of C1, which I'm previously ignorant of, has me wishing for some more explicit comments on the details for use with the 6D. 

Because of the challenges with EOS remote I've temporarily abandoned wifi shooting on my acreage, when that was one of the main reasons I bought the 6D over the 5D3. This is a shame. 

Also, although I've fooled around with the inexpensive Corel Paint Shop, I've never owned Photoshop and am wondering about a C1 purchase, since I'm close to needing something like this. I've been making do with Canon DPP for raw conversion, sharpening etc. and am fairly satisfied with the basics.

So any feedback, anyone, even beyond just remote shooting is greatly appreciated. Only one year since getting the 6D and there is so much to learn!

Jack


----------



## brad goda (Apr 30, 2014)

if you are preforming capture via usb and NOT using a macbook air… it IS possible to use a powered usb extender without issue,.. the USB to ethernet extension works too.
the macbook air and some of the newer MacBooks do not have enough USB power to support USB extensions beyond the standard 15ft cable.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2014)

And how does all this relate to WiFi remote??

I will be buying a decent laptop for this activity.

Jack


----------



## tolusina (Apr 30, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> And how does all this relate to WiFi remote??
> 
> I will be buying a decent laptop for this activity.
> 
> Jack


Can't say about Wi-Fi on the 70D, I can say about direct connecting Wi-Fi on the 6D and I say, don't count on it.
It's awkward at best to set up, both on the camera and on the other device. 
Once, or more like IF you get both devices connected they'll lose connection easily, while connected there is unacceptable lag, NO video over Wi-Fi.
I think I did try the infrastructure mode which requires a router or other access point type device, that connection was solid, lag and delay was still there, still no video possible.

If you have a smartphone, Apple or Android, download the free EOS Remote app by Canon from iTunes or Google Play, see for yourself if what I've posted is true.

I'm pretty sure (that means I haven't tried) the EOS Utility can connect your PC to your camera over Wi-Fi, try setting that up at least to test Wi-Fi connectivity.
---
If you need the range of wireless, go with CamRanger or similar. CamRanger handles video if you need that. 
CamRanger can connect to a wide variety of Canons and Nikons, any Wi-Fi equipped phone, tablet or PC can be used for camera control.
CamRanger uses a wired USB connection to the camera, CamRanger is now the camera's Wi-Fi transceiver.
---
If you can stay within the USB cabled length restriction of 16 feet/3 meters (can double that with fancy repeater cables), tethered cabled rocks.
For about the same or less than a CamRanger device, you can get an Android tablet, way way less than CamRanger PLUS a laptop.
The only hardware requirement to tether android over USB is that the device must support the USB Host protocol, which is most all currently available models.
Then choose by screen and budget.
For short runs, you've already got one needed cable, it'll plug into a USB Host/OTG adapter dongle/cable. (OTG = On The Go, Host and OTG are the same thing)
OTG cables go for as little as a dollar on Amazon.
Download a ~$10 app like DSLRcontroller or Helicon Remote and go.
---
If you want full editing capabilities in the field same like your desktop, you need a laptop, likely an Expen$ive one.

If you want full upload capabilities in the field, be prepared to pay for lots of wireless (cellular) bandwidth.




.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 30, 2014)

Jack, I think you might be able to use a USB to Ethernet adapter at both ends to extend the cable length as well. Monoprice.com has cheap and good cables. Avoid their electronics, but I've used their cables for years with good luck. I'm getting ready to order 100' of green Cat6 cable to connect my 1D X to my laptop for around $20 with shipping.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks tolusina,

Unfortunately I'm only partially computer literate and have had little to do with USB, LANs etc., so some of what you're saying is not sinking in.

Let me restate. It was clunky getting it going but I did have my house laptop controlling the 6D out on my deck, about 15 feet away using the camera/desktop WiFi. A few times it seemed to be working pretty good then another time I had the 6D out nearly 100 feet in the yard and found everything to be very slow and just about useless but in all cases with live view I had video. I don't really want cables if I can help it.

I don't understand why I'd have to use/pay for WiFi from some provider??

My wife bought an android phone and I tried that out. The EOS Remote app was pathetic, allowing little control so I abandoned it.

I will be buying a decent laptop because we will be RV travelling and I'd like to have remote for the 6D but right now I'm just about giving up on it.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks mackguyver,

But can't I avoid cables?? I'd be the owner of a 5D3 right now if it hadn't been for the 6D WiFi so I guess it goes without saying I'm not thrilled with this situation.

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 30, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks mackguyver,
> 
> But can't I avoid cables?? I'd be the owner of a 5D3 right now if it hadn't been for the 6D WiFi so I guess it goes without saying I'm not thrilled with this situation.
> 
> Jack


Apparently not if you want to go beyond a decent range, but here's very reasonable, yet excellent little WiFi extender I've used for years which is probably worth a try for $16:
Etekcity USB Wireless Wi-Fi Network Adapter with Dual 6 dBi Antennas - 802.11 B/G/N 300Mbps

The only trick with it is to remember to switch off your laptop's built in WiFi when you plug it into the computer.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ...... might be able to use a USB to Ethernet adapter at both ends to extend the cable length as well...


Intriguing idea. 
I first though no way, camera doesn't know any networking protocols, then I looked up networking protocols and found USB on the list. And, d'oh on me, there must be networking happening over USB when I connect my 6D to my Tablet or phone.

Then, I looked up the adapters. For the price and size, they look to be more than simple wire one plug to another adapters, they appear to have active electronic circuitry in them.
Question for me, maybe for you too, now becomes, can a camera power those active electronics?
- - -



Jack Douglas said:


> Unfortunately I'm only partially computer literate …....


Don't feel bad, we are all computer illiterate at some (read, many) level(s). I built a PC in the last few months, it's such a beast, it intimidates me, capable of a lot that's way beyond my pay grade.



Jack Douglas said:


> …..I don't understand why I'd have to use/pay for WiFi from some provider??...


Generally, we don't pay for Wi-Fi, except to buy our own hardware, then we connect it how we like within limitations.
But, Wi-Fi by itself doesn't connect to the internet, for that another connection must be made to the outside world, if at home, it's your cable/DSL/dial up, whatever that you pay for.
If it's at Starbucks, an airport or other public place, someone else foots the bill, allows public access as a courtesy or a customer draw.



Jack Douglas said:


> ….. in all cases with live view I had video....


I doubt this. As soon as Wi-Fi is enabled on a 6D, camera screen reads;
“Movie recording disabled when [Wi-Fi] is enabled.
And all connection to USB devices via DIGITAL terminal are disabled.”
You might be mistaking Live View for video. Yes, in live view, images move around on both the camera's screen and on the remote device, but that's not video.



Jack Douglas said:


> ...... I'd be the owner of a 5D3 right now if it hadn't been for the 6D WiFi so I guess it goes without saying I'm not thrilled with this situation......


I feel for ya here, I hear you loud and clear. 
Maybe you can tell I've put some effort into my 6D and its Wi-Fi.
In my opinion, 6D's Wi-Fi is a failure, totally inadequate for the purposes I expected. Yes, I'm disappointed too, but 5DIII fell off my radar as soon as 6D was announced.
I pretty much love most everything else about the camera, I suffer no 5DIII envy.
- - -
Jack, same as if one asks for camera/lens/flash or any hardware buying advice, what is your intended use case?
Do you want a wildlife camera trap remote?
Do you want tethered control of a tripod mounted camera for studio use, landscapes, time lapses? 
Something else?





.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 30, 2014)

I would venture to say the 5D MkIII with WFT would be much more robust than the 6D and EOS Remote.

Certainly I use an early WFT and the results are good, and the connection, when it drops out, automatically reconnects in some modes.

As for USB's, Tether Tools do very long active USB cables that go well over 15'. Here is a 65' model http://www.rakuten.com/prod/tether-tools-tetherpro-65-usb-2-0-active-extension-cable-high/246956005.html?listingId=264463729&scid=pla_google_AdoramaCamera&adid=18163&gclid=CIS_i-_7iL4CFRIV7AodeggArA


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks tolusina,

Of course it wasn't video, my slip. 

My desire since about 1973 was to shoot birds remotely. It almost happened but I got bogged down in technical stuff, as a poor engineering graduate with little funding. The desire still exists and I've built a tree pod that I've used with EOS remote but as we all know it's clunky software. If I had known earlier I would have sought advice and done differently.

However, I gambled on the 6D fully expecting it to be a very good second body and it is indeed, other than I get few BIF. I knew AF had its limitations. I sunk available cash into lenses primarily. I'm biding my time  enjoying the 6D while watching rumors on the 7D2. To see if I could handle the bulk, I bought a 1D2 for peanuts to fool around with in case I'm foolish enough to blow big $$ on a pro body. 

This thread was my hope for advice on untethered shooting of the 6D remotely since birds have favorite/nesting spots and I'm on an acreage and can do this in my own yard, and now's the time (spring).

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2014)

BTW, thanks to all who have offered advice. It's going to take some time for me to assimilate this, since it's all so new to me.

Jack


----------



## tolusina (May 1, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> .......
> My desire since about 1973 was to shoot birds remotely..... .......... The desire still exists and I've built a tree pod that I've used with EOS remote but as we all know it's clunky software.....
> 
> ......This thread was my hope for advice on untethered shooting of the 6D remotely since birds have favorite/nesting spots and I'm on an acreage and can do this in my own yard, and now's the time ......


Sounds like CamRanger would suit your needs, control over Wi-Fi via your choice of smartphone, tablet or PC.
EOS remote is ok as far as it goes, it's Canon's implementation of Wi-Fi on the 6D that's clunky.
CamRanger doesn't use the 6D's Wi-Fi, it has its own and that's its point.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2014)

Hi Jack.
I'm fairly certain hat DSLR Controller will connect to a 6D via wireless, I just checked their change log and it says added wifi connectivity. So do yourself a favour and try $10 or $15 worth of fabulous utility, I have said before it works beautifully wired, and the functionality is supposed to be the same on wifi from what I briefly read.

I have just seen that I can get something that may be cheaper than a second phone or tv dongle to enable wireless connection to non wifi cameras!  Just off to check the page for this!

Cheers Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> My wife bought an android phone and I tried that out. The EOS Remote app was pathetic, allowing little control so I abandoned it.
> 
> 
> Jack


----------



## mackguyver (May 6, 2014)

Jack, maybe this will help your WiFi woes:
CPN Complete Guide to WiFi

*EDIT:* and here's a guide to the EOS Utility I hadn't see before:
Understanding EOS Utility


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2014)

Thanks mackguyver, 

I'll check into this, although I've gotten myself kind of swamped - bought an old motorhome and and am doing repairs so I can get some photos further away than 2 minutes from my home - like the Rocky Mountains etc., and not just birds. 

Jack


----------

